# horse still quidding hay after float...



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I have known vets not to do the best of job during floats and miss the back teeth...that happened to an old Clys. and he wouldn't even eat...he lost LOTS of weight and looked horrible.

I had an experienced dentist come out and do my horse's teeth. I got to feel the teeth before he did anything, then afterwards.

So my only idea might be that the vet missed some teeth


----------



## ticklytiger12 (Oct 21, 2008)

I did have the dentist come out. He is my vet but a certified dentist. I will let you know what the vet says later on


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Please let us know what the vet says. It sounds really odd and I have no help for you ....sorry :sad:
I wonder if it isn't his teeth at all but something in the upper gut or throat that is making it difficult for him to swollow. or maybe his hay is bad, any mold or other nastys?


----------



## sydney (Jul 2, 2008)

My horse got his teeth done this week, and the vet found burrs under his tounge, stuck deep in there. He said it was from a batch of Oat hay that was probly cut when it was to mature? Anyways maybe he has something like that?


----------



## ticklytiger12 (Oct 21, 2008)

Update: i called the vet and he has said that the lesions i his mouth might not have healed from the floating and that can take up to 2 weeks. He also said that there were some abnormalities in his teeth but he wasent sitting in front of cotton's chart so he couldnt tell me exactly what they were, but nothing too serious. He also said to give him 2grams of bute yesterday today, and 1 gram monday and tuesday, and call him on tuesday so he can tell me more about his mouth and to give him an update. so thats where i stand now. :???:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

My sisters pony quidded, we had the best dentist in the country come and sort her out  fixed the problem, lol


----------

